# need help ....GRAVELY....electric start



## protecdor (May 19, 2011)

Hello, I am told my gravely is a L1 super convertible with a 6.6 briggs....looking for a electric start ...I have the sprocket ...but need everything else.....trying to upload pics


----------



## Duetz6150 (May 30, 2011)

Have you tried a local lawn mower mechanic/shop that has old machines lying around. Most often local shop guys will have donor machines for parts. Ask around someone is bound to know of someone who fixes small engines and may have used parts that would work. If you have a Briggs and Stratton engine they used the same parts in many different brands of mowers. Unless you have some odd-ball engine there should be something somewhere.


----------

